# Wreck fishing trip 10/31/03...



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

AFGE Local 2006 will be making its second annual Fall Fishing Trip on the North Star out of Ocean City (NJ) on Friday, October 31, 2003. This is not a charter -- but by that late in the year there are usually less than 25 people on the boat, so there is plenty of room to fish. Last year there were only five people in our group, but we caught over 250 fish. You can see some pics from last years trip at :

http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/AlbumList?u=4000783

I'm hoping more Local 2006 members will join us this year, but I think there will still be room for anybody who wants to join us.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Wasn't the capt. of the North Star involved in black marketing undersize blackfish a few years ago? I thought they shut that operation down.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catman!

Yeah, thats the same North Star. The owner/captain at that time has pretty much withdrawn from the daily operations. His son has taken over, and there have been no repeats of the black market fishing reported. I'm all for giving the boat a second chance. They are the number one boat for tog fishing in southern NJ, and the boat that the NJ 25lb IGFA record came from.


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*north star*

doesnt the northstar wreck have a nice ring to it . sorry jake but i wouldnt step a foot on that rig now if we were to go a little south and get on the robbins . have you ever fished that boat they have always put me on the meat and that time of year sometimes they chase stripers first or on the way in.ZOOM


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings neuman!

I tried to fish with Capt Robbins once. I arrived at 7:00 AM for an 8:00 AM trip and he was already sold out. I don't like fishing elbow to elbow, so I usually stick to a couple of boats in South Jersey. The illegal fishing aside, the North Star always put us over quality fish. Hopefully they've given up the black market trade; if not, they will eventually be caught again and possibly lose the boat. I believe in second chances....


----------

